# Welche Internet Geschwindigkeit brauche ich wirklich?



## Gamer090 (8. November 2011)

Hi zusammen

Mit meinem jetzigem Anbieter, Cablecom, bin ich unzufrieden der Support ist nicht gerade super.

Cablecom ist jedoch der Anbieter mit dem schnellsten Internet laut eigenen Angaben bis zu 100`000KB/s Download und 70`000KB/s Upload aber wer braucht das schon ^^

Andere Anbieter haben oft nur 5000KB/s Download und 500KB/s Upload reicht das für mich?

Habe zurzeit 25000 KB/s Download und 5000KB/s Upload aber wenn ich im Task Manager sogar bei mehr als ein Download gleichzeitig nutze ich maximal 3-5% wurd mir also 5000KB/s Download und 500KB/s Upload reichen?

Ich mags nicht wenn ich lange auf eine Webseite warten muss aber bin täglich im Internet und Downloads sind meistens höchtens ein paar 100MB wenn ich überhaupt mal was downloade aber ich zocke auch Online.


----------



## Jimini (8. November 2011)

Zum surfen, mailen und spielen reichen (meiner Meinung nach) schon 2 MBit aus (ein Sonderfall sind HD-Streams o.ä.). Alles darüber lohnt sich nur, wenn man die Leitung regelmäßig auslastet.

Nach der Anzeige des Taskmanagers darfst du nicht gehen - der geht nur danach, wie deine Netzwerkverbindung ausgelastet wird. Er erkennt dabei nur, ob es sich um 100 MBit oder 1 GBit handelt. Welche Internetverbindung anliegt, ist jedoch ein anderes Paar Schuhe.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gamer090 (8. November 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Zum surfen, mailen und spielen reichen (meiner Meinung nach) schon 2 MBit aus (ein Sonderfall sind HD-Streams o.ä.). Alles darüber lohnt sich nur, wenn man die Leitung regelmäßig auslastet.
> 
> Nach der Anzeige des Taskmanagers darfst du nicht gehen - der geht nur danach, wie deine Netzwerkverbindung ausgelastet wird. Er erkennt dabei nur, ob es sich um 100 MBit oder 1 GBit handelt. Welche Internetverbindung anliegt, ist jedoch ein anderes Paar Schuhe.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Danke für Antwort habe bis jetzt beim downloaden nicht geschafft über 3.3MB/s zu kommen meistens sind es so 2MB/s also würden 5MB/s reichen ??


----------



## Jimini (8. November 2011)

Das kann man pauschal nicht sagen. Es ist letztendlich deine Entscheidung, wie häufig du größere Sachen runterlädst und wie groß deine Wartebereitschaft ist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gamer090 (8. November 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Das kann man pauschal nicht sagen. Es ist letztendlich deine Entscheidung, wie häufig du größere Sachen runterlädst und wie groß deine Wartebereitschaft ist.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Mit dem Runterladen ist es nicht so oft, ich würde sagen so 1-2 Mal im Monat grössere Dateien als 100MB.
Ich habe wenig Geduld beim warten beim aufrufen einer Webseite, also so 2-3 Sekunden sollten es maximal sein bis eine Seite das meiste geladen hat.


----------



## K3n$! (8. November 2011)

Du darfst auch nicht vergessen, die Einheiten richtig zu behandeln. 

Die Anbieter geben ihre Leitungsgeschwindigkeiten meist in Kilobit pro Sekunde an ([K]bit/s). 
Die Geschwindigkeit, die du z.B. im Firefox ablesen kannst, wird jedoch in Byte pro Sekunde ([k]b/s).

Eine 25000er Leitung entspricht 3125kb/s Download im Firefox.


----------



## robbe (8. November 2011)

Wie Jimini schon sagt, du musst es selber wissen. Ich lade auch nicht sonderlich viel, hab aber trotzdem 100Mbit. Weil wenn ich dann doch mal was lade, bin ich dann doch froh wenn das mit 8-11Mb/s von statten geht.(Was in letzter zeit sogar immer häufiger vorkommt)




K3n$! schrieb:


> Eine 25000er Leitung entspricht 5000kb/s Download im Firefox.


 
Du meintest sicher ~3000kb/s


----------



## Gamer090 (8. November 2011)

robbe schrieb:


> Wie Jimini schon sagt, du musst es selber wissen. Ich lade auch nicht sonderlich viel, hab aber trotzdem 100Mbit. Weil wenn ich dann doch mal was lade, bin ich dann doch froh wenn das mit 8-11Mb/s von statten geht.(Was in letzter zeit sogar immer häufiger vorkommt)



100MB/s??? Wie viele GB gross sind deine Dateien denn? 

"Keine Signatur zum Schutze der Umwelt" ??? Wie sehr schadet eine Sig die Umwelt??


----------



## Jimini (8. November 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Eine 25000er Leitung entspricht 5000kb/s Download im Firefox.


 Eher ~3000 kB/s.


Gamer090 schrieb:


> 100MB/s??? Wie viele GB gross sind deine Dateien denn?


 Das ist gar nicht mal der Punkt. Ich habe auch kürzlich 100MBit gebucht - den Downstream brauche ich nicht, da bin ich schon mit 32MBit locker zufrieden. Wichtiger ist mir der Upstream - eine Mail mit einem größeren Anhang rutscht dann einfach flotter durch. Beim normalen Surfen merkt man den Unterschied zwischen 16 und 100MBit ohnehin nicht mehr. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## rabe08 (8. November 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Er erkennt dabei nur, ob es sich um 100 MBit oder 1 GBit handelt. Welche Internetverbindung anliegt, ist jedoch ein anderes Paar Schuhe.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Ganz genau, wenn Du z.B. ein 6000er Internet an einen GB-Eth. Anschluß hängst, wirst Du im Taskmanager nicht über 1% kommen


----------



## Gamer090 (8. November 2011)

Also würde mir 5000KB/s locker reichen für Download??


----------



## Jimini (8. November 2011)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Also würde mir 5000KB/s locker reichen für Download??


 Sag mal, liest du nicht was die Leute hier schreiben? Was bringt es dir, wenn ich dir hier und jetzt sage, dass 1MBit zum Downloaden ausreicht und du nach einem Monat feststellst, dass dir das zu wenig ist?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gamer090 (8. November 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Sag mal, liest du nicht was die Leute hier schreiben? Was bringt es dir, wenn ich dir hier und jetzt sage, dass 1MBit zum Downloaden ausreicht und du nach einem Monat feststellst, dass dir das zu wenig ist?
> 
> MfG Jimini



Genau das verwirrt mich ja, sorry aber das heisst jetzt ja das ich nur mit 100MB/s zufrieden bin?
Ich lese schon was geschrieben wird aber es verwirrt mich langsam


----------



## Jimini (8. November 2011)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Genau das verwirrt mich ja, sorry aber das heisst jetzt ja das ich nur mit 100MB/s zufrieden bin?
> Ich lese schon was geschrieben wird aber es verwirrt mich langsam


 
Scheinbar bist du mit deinem momentanen Anschluss ja eben nicht zufrieden, da dir der Service nicht zusagt. Was für eine Leitung du BRAUCHST, kann man dir nicht pauschal sagen. Das ist so, als würdest du uns fragen, wie viele PS ein Auto haben soll. Da niemand dein Fahrverhalten (= Internetnutzungsverhalten) so gut kennt wie du, wird dir niemand eine eindeutige und perfekte Antwort geben können. Ein paar Beispiele:
- Meine Eltern surfen und schreiben Mails. Ihnen reichen 2 MBit locker aus.
- Ich schiebe viele Dateien hin und her und lade oft größere Dateien hoch. Ich möchte, dass dieser Traffic nicht länger dauert als nötig, also habe ich mich für 100MBit entschieden.
- Mein Bruder lädt hier und da Sachen herunter (ich meine kein Filesharing!) und schaut sich HD-Videos an. Er will aber nicht so viel zahlen, also nutzt er gegenwärtig eine Leitung mit 16MBit.
Ich hoffe, diese Kriterien helfen dir, dein Surfverhalten etwas einzuordnen.

MfG Jimini

P.S.: wenn du dir nach wie vor unsicher sein solltest, dann besorg dir doch mal ein Programm, welches den Traffic beobachtet / drosselt. Dann kannst du mal testen, welche Geschwindigkeit du dir mindestens wünschst.

P.P.S.: man muss auch dazu sagen, dass mit einer dickeren Leitung die Ansprüche zunehmen. Früher hatte ich jahrelang 1MBit, da habe ich große Downloads halt in die Nacht gelegt. Heute nervt es mich mitunter schon, wenn ein Server nur 3MB/s liefert.


----------



## Schiassomat (8. November 2011)

Hi @ all

Ich selbst hab eine 30Mbit/s Leitung und möchte diese nicht mehr missen, hatte vorher eine 8Mbit/s Leitung und kann nur sagen ja es funktioniert auch alles, Online Gaming und so aber bei großen Datein zum Runterladen ist das ganze dann mit nur einem MB pro sekunde schon sehr Zeitaufwendig.
Schon alleine wenn ich mir auf Steam ein Spiel kauf oder mir ein neues Spiel vom Kaufhaus hole wo ich dann wie zb. bei Supreme Commander2 dann noch so um die 3GB runterladen muss bin ich über 3,5MB pro Sekunde sehr glücklich.

Beim öffnen von Websites kennt man im übrigen keinen unterschied.


----------



## K3n$! (8. November 2011)

Da will man schon einmal was richtig stellen und dann ist man in Gedanken gerade wo anders 
Danke, ich habe die 3,125MB/s berichtigt.


----------



## gen-X (9. November 2011)

Wichtig wäre eine Angabe, was Du für gewöhnlich im Internet machst.

Bisschen Surfen, YouTube und Co.? Dann reichen 5mbit aus. Das "verzögerte" Laden der Websites hat dabei weniger was mit der Geschwindigkeit Deiner Leitung sondern mehr mit der Geschwindigkeit Deines kompletten Systems zu tun. Um das mal zu verdeutlichen:

Nehmen wir an, eine Website hat die größe von 500kB. Du hast eine Leitung von 5Mbit/s.
500kb = 4Mbit, also brauchst Du theoretisch 4Mbit/(5Mbit/s)=0,8s um die Seite zu laden.

Anders herum gerechnet schaffst Du es in 1s 625kB zu laden. Ich habe jetzt gerade mal aus reiner willkür heraus die Seite www.bild.de auf dem Desktop gespeichert, welche bei Eingabe der Adresse erscheint. Die Startseite sozusagen. Bei mir auf dem Desktop hat sie eine größe von 191kB. Du würdest also mit einer 5Mbit Leitung ca. 0,3s brauchen, um die Daten auf deinen Rechner zu laden.

Das viel größere Problem ist aber wahrscheinlich, dass Dein Rechner vielleicht zu langsam ist und die Daten nicht schnell genug umrechnet. Der Flaschenhals ist hier also nicht die Leitung.

Folgende zwei Möglichkeiten könnte ich so spontan empfehlen:

1. Setze den Rechner neu auf, wirkt in den meisten Fällen wahre Wunder.
2. Setze den Rechner neu auf eine SSD-Festplatte auf. Diese sind zwar etwas teurer als die bisher gewöhnlichen Festplatten, arbeiten aber um einiges schneller. Eine genauere Erklärung zu den SSD-Festplatten findest Du hier.

Aus Deinen vorherigen Posts entnehme ich, dass Du den PC in Sachen Internet mehr fürs surfen und selten mal für größere Dateien benutzt. Deshalb halte ich 100Mbit für ziemlich überdimensioniert. Bei den heutigen Preisen kannst Du ruhig zu einer 16Mbit Leitung greifen. Sollte bei den Discountanbietern nicht mehr als 30€/Monat kosten. Somit hast du auf jeden Fall genug Bandbreit, um mit dem PC zu surfen und auch mal Dateien >100MB zu verschicken. 
Zur Orientierung bei 16Mbit: 100MByte = 800Mbit || 800Mbit/(16Mbit/s)=50s

Falls Du dann 1-2 Mal im Monat solche großen Dateien lädst, kannst Du Dir ja vielleicht einfach mal einen Kaffee machen oder eine Runde Solitär spielen  Ich hoffe, helfen zu können.

Gruß


----------



## Jimini (9. November 2011)

gen-X schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt gerade mal aus reiner willkür heraus die Seite www.bild.de auf dem Desktop gespeichert, welche bei Eingabe der Adresse erscheint. Die Startseite sozusagen. Bei mir auf dem Desktop hat sie eine größe von 191kB. Du würdest also mit einer 5Mbit Leitung ca. 0,3s brauchen, um die Daten auf deinen Rechner zu laden.


 
Ich bezweifle stark, dass die bild.de-Startseite kleiner als 1MB ist. Allein die ganzen eingebetteten Geschichten blähen die Seite stark auf - sowas wird beim Speichern aber nicht berücksichtigt, da landen dann nur Text und ein paar Bilder auf der Festplatte.
Ebenso dürfte es kaum an der Festplatte liegen, wenn die Verbindung subjektiv langsam ist - die >100MB/s einer Festplatte wird man als Privatperson vorerst nicht mit Downloads auslasten können.
Sehr viel bringt es statt dessen, wenn man mit Addons wie NoScript Flash-Objekte blockt, das beschleunigt das Surfen dann mitunter spürbar.

MfG Jimini


----------



## gen-X (9. November 2011)

Ok, dazu kenne ich mich jetzt zu wenig mit der Programmierung von Webseiten aus. War vielleicht ein nicht perfekt gewähltes Beispiel. Aber worauf ich hinauswollte, war, dass man keine 100Mbit braucht, um zu surfen. Wollte nur ein Rechenbeispiel bringen - naja, hinkt jetzt wohl etwas 

Die Verwendung von Addons kann natürlich auch zur Leistungssteigerung des Browsers beitragen.

Gruß


----------



## Gamer090 (9. November 2011)

Im Internet surfe ich hauptsächlich aber ich habe oft mehrere Seiten gleichzetig am Laden, zum Beispiel wenn ich von PCGH per Mail über neue Beiträge informiert werde und zu jedem Thread öffne ich einen neuen Thread in Firefox.
Downloads sind häufig höchstens 100MB drüber komme ich selten ausser Demos von Spielen oder Updates.

Am Anbieter stört mich einfach das der mir sagt alles sei ok mit dem Modem, bin am PC von nem Freund, aber bei mir geht nix und darauf will ich nicht weiter eingehen. Es ist so, das ich schon einmal ein Problem mit dem Modem hatte und musste ne Menge Sachen am PC anschauen was wie eingestellt ist aber diesmal konnte mir der Mitarbeiter am Telefon innerhalb 45Minuten!!! nicht das Problem lösen und ist die Verbindung mit dem Handy gebrochen weiss auch nicht warum das Handy hat eben schon 4 Jahre und ist oft auf den Boden geknallt.
Cablecom ist der einzieg Anbieter von dem ich weiss der so hohe Down- und Uploadgeschwindigkeiten anbieten und da habe ich 25000KB/s Download und 5000KB/s Upload, deshalb erstellte ich diesen Thread, da ich zwar schon viel am PC rumgeschraubt habe aber mit Internet kenne ich mich nicht so aus.


----------



## robbe (9. November 2011)

Also, so wie du das beschreibst, würde ich meinen ne 16000er reicht. Zum Surfen und für kleine Downloads ist das alle mal genug und auch größere Downloads sind damit kein Weltuntergang.


----------



## Oromus (10. November 2011)

Ich habe zu Hause eine 50 MBit Leitung und bin sehr zufrieden. 

Aber wie alle anderen schon sagten, hängt es vom Nutzungsverhalten ab und meiner Meinung nach auch vom Preis. Wenn man eine 16 MBit Leitung für sagen wir mal 10 Euro bekommt aber eine 32 MBit Leitung für  sagen wir mal 15 Euro bekommt würde ich die größere Leitung nehmen. Zukunft und so.... 

Denn man weiss ja nie ob sich am Nutzungsverhalten nicht etwas ändert.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. November 2011)

Werde es vom 25000er auf 5000er ändern und somit Geld sparen dafür hol ich mir vom Anbieter noch eine DigiCard damit ich 180 Sendern empfangen kann  Also ich hoffe das ich soviele Sender auch mit der Digicard empfange, brauche kein Recorder nehme so gut wi enie Sendungen auf.

Habe neues Modem bekommen und jetzt läuft Internet wieder


----------



## robbe (16. November 2011)

5000 ist dann aber doch recht wenig. Ist das die einzige Option unter 25000?


----------



## Gamer090 (16. November 2011)

robbe schrieb:


> 5000 ist dann aber doch recht wenig. Ist das die einzige Option unter 25000?


 
Ja ist es schon aber wird schon reichen und ich kann im Kundencenter selbst einstellen was ich will also koen Problem wenn ich es wieder ändern will 
Die digicard nehm ich doch nicht, der günstige Preis ist nur für neuabonnenten


----------



## SaltySolomon (17. November 2011)

Ich besitze Zuhause eine downloadgeschwindigkeit von Ca. 250 kbyte pro sec was zum surfen und Videos schauen reicht. (480p gehen sich auf YouTube flüssig abspielen). Steam Spiele sind allerdings eine Qual ich brauche Ca. 5 Stunden herunterladen. Ich würde gerne eine schnellere Leitung haben, allerdings reicht es.


----------



## jjxxs (19. November 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Du darfst auch nicht vergessen, die Einheiten richtig zu behandeln.
> 
> Die Anbieter geben ihre Leitungsgeschwindigkeiten meist in Kilobit pro Sekunde an ([K]bit/s).
> Die Geschwindigkeit, die du z.B. im Firefox ablesen kannst, wird jedoch in Byte pro Sekunde ([k]b/s).
> ...


 
musste schmunzeln (:

du machst halt im umgang mit den einheiten selbst überall fehler, wo du fehler machen kannst 

ich stelle das mal richtig:
die anbieter geben geschwindigkeit in kilobit/s (z.b. dsl 16000 = 16000 kbit/s) oder auch gerne in megabit/s (vdsl 50 = 50mbit/s = 50000 kbit/s)
firefox hingegen zeigt dir die geschwindigkeit in kilobyte (kB <-- GROßES B). 

eine 25000er leitung entspricht also 25000 k*b*it/s = 3125 k*B*/s = 3,125 MByte/s (idealisiert)


----------



## Gamer090 (19. November 2011)

Danke für die Aufklärung* jjxxs*

Also auf Speedtest.net zeigt es mir eine Downloadgeschwindigkeit von 5.2MB/s und Upload von 500KB/s an aber mir reicht diese Geschwindigkeit völlig


----------



## aleks-n (4. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du eine schnelle festplatte hast und jeden tag um die 100 gb runterziehst bzw. viel uploadest dann wuerde ich es nehmen ansosnten schliesse ich mich meinen vorredner an fuer ottonormalverbraucher braucht man keine solche monster geschwindigkeit zumal ich habe auch 100mbit halt standleitung ^^ ich arbeite aber auch sehr viel mit daten und nutze diese auch aus mit 11,98 MB / s ist halt wat anderes wie die dsl leitungen von doofkom ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Dezember 2011)

Habe nun 5000KB/s Download und 500KB/s Upload bis jetzt reict s imemr auch bei Downloads merke ich keinen Unterschied, beim Doenloaden von Demos lade ich immer noch mit 630-650KB/s mehr gibt der Server wohl nicht her.


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (13. Dezember 2011)

Passt scho 

5000kbit = 625kByte oder 0,625MByte   ( 8 bit = 1 Byte)
500kbit   = 62,5KByte oder 0,0625MByte

Das mit den Einheiten üben wir ein bisschen


----------

